# Anyone confirm whether or not Intel Xeon E5-26xx v3 KVM can pass AES-NI aes cpu flag to guests ?



## eva2000 (Aug 23, 2015)

Have a bit of a dilemma as I just migrated my Fremont Linode 4GB server from Xen to KVM and from E5-2680v2 to E5-2680v3. But the aes cpu flag is missing and AES-NI is 1/2 the performance on the E5-2680v3. However, I had a Linode Singapore E5-2680v3 KVM and it had AES-NI performance that is twice as fast as my Fremont Linode 4GB KVM E5-2680v3 so suggests AES-NI was enabled. But i forgot to jot down the cpu flags for that instance before I terminated it.

I did benchmarks at https://community.centminmod.com/posts/17628/ and confirm with AES-NI disabled on E5-2680v2, I get 1/2 performance as when enabled on KVM Linode. But this Fremont Linode 4GB KVM E5-2680v3 seems to be missing aes flag.

cheers

George


----------

